# ultraviolet lighting



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

No, not ultraviolet sterilization. I mean tank lighting.

I thought about doing an ultraviolet LED thing but they have all sorts of warnings about eye damage. But I also see Red Sea makes a 13W black light bulb that may fit an Eclipse 12.

As a kid everybody had blacklights and no one went blind. What's the deal with fish? Would it hurt them?

No, I don't have glow in the dark plastic decorations. LOL! Just some GM fish.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Well i would say that typically UV rays arent healthy to be exposed to....but as far as having them as lighting for ur tank i doubt it would do any harm to you, but i dont know anything about the fish.
I know that the LED lights would definately save you a bundle on ur electric bill


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

I used a black light as a backlight for my tank when i had glofish. It was great for parties; it definitely freaked some people out. It never seemed to bother the fish and it showed me just how much crap was floating in my water. The whole tank had a weak green glow to it.


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

I think that the spectrum wouldnt actually allow the fish to "sleep." Least thats what I was told when I had my first tank.


----------

